# Disney Villains theme party



## malice_in_unwonderland (Jul 23, 2012)

_I am planning a disney villains themed party for halloween this year. I was wondering if anyone had any food ideas and decor ideas. And even maybe some different costuume ideas. Please and thank you._


----------



## precious (Aug 9, 2013)

malice_in_unwonderland said:


> _I am planning a disney villains themed party for halloween this year. I was wondering if anyone had any food ideas and decor ideas. And even maybe some different costuume ideas. Please and thank you._


This sounds so fun! Just throwing out a bunch of random ideas. 

The Evil Queen
-Anything with "poison apple" ex.pie, martini
Queen of Hearts
-Heart shaped cookies
-Mushroom (Alice ate when she grew bigger) ex.sauteed or in a dish
-You could get mini potion bottles, and fill it with a liquid, attach little notes that say drink me
Cruella de Ville
-Black and white swirl brownies
-Something hot dog related (and name it Dalmatian dog) 
-Hush (Dalmatian) puppies 
Ursula
- A Fish dish (rename it Flounder)
-A lobster dish (rename is Sebastian)


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I love the look of this drink...just looks like a witches potion to me

https://capslove.wordpress.com/tag/ghostbuster/


----------



## malice_in_unwonderland (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks those are great. I'm probably going to stay away from the queen of hearts due to the fact i had a malice in wonderland themed party last halloween . 



precious said:


> This sounds so fun! Just throwing out a bunch of random ideas.
> 
> The Evil Queen
> -Anything with "poison apple" ex.pie, martini
> ...


----------



## malice_in_unwonderland (Jul 23, 2012)

It does look like a witches potion



pumpkinpie said:


> I love the look of this drink...just looks like a witches potion to me
> 
> https://capslove.wordpress.com/tag/ghostbuster/


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

That is going to be so much fun. 

Purple candy apples - http://rosebakes.com/how-to-make-purple-candy-apples/
Green cauldron fondue - http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes...s&itemId=b0918f62-8c54-4db5-ad28-fa9411adba55
Snake bread sticks - http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes...s&itemId=b0918f62-8c54-4db5-ad28-fa9411adba55

Also here's a link to a Scary Tales board with lots of great pics of the Disney villains and scary Disney artwork - http://pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-scary-tales/


----------

